# Christmas Blend?



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good Christmas Blend - whole beans for my Sage DB and also beans for gifts? Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drusy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Christmas Blend - whole beans for my Sage DB and also beans for gifts? Thanks!


Hasbean normally do a Christmas filter and espresso blend. Not sure when it goes live though.

A few roasters will have a Xmas blend ( I know Atkinosons do one every year ( , I think your probably a little bit early for alot of em . You dont want be buying those beans just yet for Xmas after all do you ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably slightly early - they will all start appearing in the next few weeks. In the past, I have good Christmas specials from Has Bean, The Barn, Dept of Social and Coffee Affairs and Small Batch. Although Square Mile have got their Christmas offers up, the beans aren't Christmas specials.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great minds Mrboots,,,,


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Talor and Jorgen Gesha Village via kaffebox

effectively a chance to pre-order for xmas. about 30 quid, delivered, 125g

http://www.kaffebox.no/product/gold-frankincense-coffee/

Gardelli has a 94 scoring lot from also gesha village at 60e per 250g

Gardelli did a black friday special on a Panama (I think) Geisha (I know) last year.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I haven't tried this but I've loved everything I've had from Bailies. https://www.bailiescoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/bailies-christmas-blend-250g


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Ozone have one


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

so .... what exactly is the difference between a Christmas blend and any other blend? Packaging? Price?? Flavour Profile??? Or do brandy snap and cherry praline notes only appear when roasting takes place between 1st and 24th of December?


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

The Has Bean Christmas blends usually appear on 1st December. I noticed Pact have their blend out already, though I personally don't rate them particularly beyond being acceptable.

I think roasters seek a certain profile in a Christmas blend. That is of course not to suggest it doesn't exist at other times of the year, just that they aim for specific flavours as desirable to most during the season.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Bought some Square Mile Red Brick which was tasted rich and warming, but I'm looking for a bit of packaging bling too for stocking stuffers.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

North Star have their Christmas blend available now


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Union have their 'Winter' Blend up too.


----------



## Jval (Nov 25, 2017)

Rave have their Christmas blend out. Can't say if it's any good yet, but I've ordered 250g to find out...


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Pact and Quarter Horse Coffee roasters have one.


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I've got the rave Christmas blend on the go right now. I really like it, its produces a very dark crema, but isn't particularly bitter and is lovely in a flat white.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Surrey Hills Coffee have a "Yuletide" blend.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ue coffee roasters have a Christmas blend.

Wood roasted. Was on 15% off, not sure if that is still the case


----------



## skeggz (Dec 11, 2017)

I've got the Rave Christmas blend which is lovely


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've ordered a x-mas blend from polish Coffee Proficiency, looks yummy (90% natural Costa Rica Las Lahas Alma Negra, 10% washed Rwanda Gitega)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you buy it in January 2nd, is it still legally a Christmas Blend ??!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> If you buy it in January 2nd, is it still legally a Christmas Blend ??!!


Of course. The 12 days of Christmas don't end til the 6th Jan.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Drusy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Christmas Blend - whole beans for my Sage DB and also beans for gifts? Thanks!


As a potential gift Horsham have a lovely Panama Geisha:

https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/all-coffee/products/panama-casa-ruiz-geisha


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

There are 9 roasters that I know that offer Christmas Blend, 11 offerings in total.

Pact, Hasbean, Steampunk, Atkinsons, Rave, Adams & Russel, Perky Blenders, Climpson & Son, North Star

P.S. Sorry @Drusy did not see your thread earlier, posted similar one should have hit refresh button


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> There are 9 roasters that I know that offer Christmas Blend, 11 offerings in total.
> 
> Pact, Hasbean, Steampunk, Atkinsons, Rave, Adams & Russel, Perky Blenders, Climpson & Son, North Star
> 
> P.S. Sorry @Drusy did not see your thread earlier, posted similar one should have hit refresh button


Add UE roasters to that too


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Add UE roasters to that too


I would love to add all the good roasters


----------

